# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  spinl zhen yu đít đỏ

## cnclaivung

qua 6 tháng chinh chiến, 1 ngày nóng nực kinh hoàng, con spin zhen yu đít đỏ choét 2,2kw của em gầm rú thê thiết....ráng chạy nốt bức hoành phi dang dở em nó càng phản đối kịch liệt...buốt lòng , em đàn hạ em nó xuống lột đồ dự là tắm ít xăng cho sạch sẽ rồi châm cho em nó ít SKF chịu nhiệt....
ôi thôi ko biết hãng nó làm thế hay em Đông Phương chơi em, khi mua ĐP cam kết đúng 4 bạc : 2 em nhỏ 7002
 và 2 em 7005 , sao 2 cái 7002 nó nhỏ quá 

mới đầu tháo ra em cứ nghĩ do nó ăn luôn cái vòng ngoài của vòng bi 7002 tim mãi bi cũng ko có, thay vào đó 1 đóng long đền canh...bằng đúng độ dày của bạc đạn..? vậy còn cái lưng trong để làm gì sao nó ko tháo luôn ta....chốt lại em xin các bác phán hộ ai đã từng tháo em nó có phải nó sài 3 vòng bi hay là em bị ăn hết 1 cái dị...hic....
nếu đúng là nó sài 3 vòng bi thì em khuyến cáo tránh xa em kia ngay kẻo hối hận

----------


## emptyhb

Em mua mấy cái spin cũng quảng cáo 4 bi mà cũng có 3 thôi. Cũng không quan tâm lắm vì nó chạy êm, 6 tháng vẫn ngon là được rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

cho cái hình cụ thể đi bác , chứ viết với viết khó hình dung quá.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

em cung co , ma chay toc do thap no keu ru kho chiu lam, chay len gan 300hz no moi em k hiu sao

----------


## Gamo

Bọn này lừa đảo nhỉ? Thay bạc đạn được ko bác?

----------


## cnclaivung

tềnh hình là đã có sự nhận lỗi từ phía đối tác.hic, đổ cho kĩ thuật lúc lắp kiểm tra quên bỏ vô, lấy long đền canh chơi thử coi êm hôn....móa tức điên hun...rồi giờ kiếm đâu có liền lắp vô đây trời...khổ rồi, tết đến mà chơi kiểu ni chỉ có ăn cám...
các bác cho em hỏi sao cặp 7005 có 1 em cháy vòng ngoài đen hết 1 nữa, nậy nắp che thi mỡ còn ngon...mai em chộp ảnh lun, tháo nó cũng trần ai khoai củ,,,híc

----------


## nhatson

> em cung co , ma chay toc do thap no keu ru kho chiu lam, chay len gan 300hz no moi em k hiu sao


cụ dùng biến tần gì nhỉ?

----------


## Hoang Phuong

em dùng Biến tần Mítubishi e500 1.5kw 400hz bac

----------

